# Form 80 Part E � International travel / movements



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

*Form 80 Part E – International travel / movements*

hi,

I am an expat in singapore.

Does anyone know what to fill in Part E – International travel / movements

inside form 80 for AUS 190 VISA.

It says include all details of countries you have visited in last 10 years including for :
leisure/holidays
visits back to your own country

And there are only 5 rows in it, I have travelled for holidays to numerous places in last 10 years and have gone back to my home country a numerous times.

What to fill here in this section.

Can anyone please shed some light on this?

Amit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Kindly create a *supplement page in MS Word* on the lines of Part E table.

Then merge it with FORM 80 (at the end), when ready.

Also make a reference note of this Supplement in "*Part T – Additional information*"





apatnia said:


> hi,
> 
> I am an expat in singapore.
> 
> ...


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Thanks Jeetan.

This is really scary in a sense that I will need to gather all this from all 2 previous passports I carried as I have already filled 2 passports in the past and I am using 3rd Passport now...

Because Lot of travel is needed for my Job as well as running back Home for some things...

Although this is too early in the game yet as i am still awaiting the NSW approval 

But this does seem a overkill.

Anyways, it is what it is.

So what your goodself are suggesting is fill the first 5 rows in the form itself and then create a MS word and add all data there and then scan it along with Form 80 and then upload it?

Thanks once agin for clarificaton.

Amit



Jeeten#80 said:


> Kindly create a *supplement page in MS Word* on the lines of Part E table.
> 
> Then merge it with FORM 80 (at the end), when ready.
> 
> Also make a reference note of this Supplement in "*Part T – Additional information*"


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Fill first 5 rows in FORM 80 and then the remainder from row 6 on-wards in the supplement document. Finally scan it with FORM 80.


To gain something you have to undergo some pain, to cherish the fruit of success.




apatnia said:


> Thanks Jeetan.
> 
> This is really scary in a sense that I will need to gather all this from all 2 previous passports I carried as I have already filled 2 passports in the past and I am using 3rd Passport now...
> 
> ...


----------



## nawneetdalal (May 31, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Thanks Jeetan.
> 
> This is really scary in a sense that I will need to gather all this from all 2 previous passports I carried as I have already filled 2 passports in the past and I am using 3rd Passport now...
> 
> ...


Hi Amit, How did you managed this? I'm on the same boat.. 150+ trips over 3 passports and since the immigrations guys never stamped in/out next to each other. I'm sure I will die before capturing details of each of these trips


----------



## sol79 (Oct 2, 2012)

nawneetdalal said:


> Hi Amit, How did you managed this? I'm on the same boat.. 150+ trips over 3 passports and since the immigrations guys never stamped in/out next to each other. I'm sure I will die before capturing details of each of these trips


I have made multiple trips over the years too.
I listed the trips over the past few years using as much info from the passport stamps as possible. After about 20, I just listed generic trips like:

June 2004 - July 2004: 2 weeks holiday: India
April 2004 - May 2004: Short business: Canada


----------

